# cold and cough



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

Hi
i am 14 week pregnant, can you tell me if there is anything i can take for a cold and chesty cough, had it over a week and its just not going away, am so tired with it now
any advice would be appreciated.

thanks teresa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi teresa,

Sorry not been on to reply in the past few weeks (had a lot going on  ) Hope the cold has gone by now   Can sympathise as I sufferd from one or two during pregnancy. To be honest the simple remedies are the best  Plenty hot fluids, some paracetamol, use vaporiser type things to unblock nose if needed i.e. olbas/karvol, plenty of rest. Do avoid any medicines with decongestant type drugs in them though as these are not advised in pregnancy.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

